

The U.S. is becoming a 'server nation' - kokon
http://money.cnn.com/video/news/2011/05/12/n_xerox3_servernation.fortune/?iid=HP_Highlight

======
thesyndicate
Note: This has nothing to do with servers or the expansion of data centers in
the United States.

